# Overnight at Aberystwyth



## davedale (Jan 24, 2017)

We have stayed overnight on the seafront on a couple of occasions & would like to return soon to photograph the starlings over the pier but I recently read that overnight parking was to be stopped. Has any one any info on the present situation would be much appreciated. thank you.


----------



## Deleted member 58330 (Jan 24, 2017)

still the same.  No overnight parking. Council enforced as well.  was there a few weeks ago visiting son but took car lol.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Jan 24, 2017)

A Traffic Regulation Order was in place 

ROAD TRAFFIC REGULATION ACT 1984
TRAFFIC MANAGEMENT ACT 2004
CEREDIGION COUNTY COUNCIL
(PROHIBITION AND RESTRICTION OF WAITING AND LOADING AND UNLOADING)
(NEW PROMENADE AND SOUTH MARINE TERRACE, ABERYSTWYTH)
(EXPERIMENTAL) ORDER 2015

This Order shall remain in place for a period not exceeding 18 months from the date on
which it came into operation.  Dated 9th April 2015

This order may have been made permanent or extended


----------



## harrow (Jan 24, 2017)

davedale said:


> We have stayed overnight on the seafront on a couple of occasions & would like to return soon to photograph the starlings over the pier but I recently read that overnight parking was to be stopped. Has any one any info on the present situation would be much appreciated. thank you.



I know the starlings in west Wales are a wonderful sight, they abit like the fighter pilots in their spitfire fighter planes during world war 2.
I hope to be healthy enough to go back and see them some time, quite emotional.

:goodluck:


----------



## chipvan (Jan 25, 2017)

Could DAVE please pm me


----------



## Rich and Sarah (Feb 19, 2017)

we wild at Borth then travel via motorhome, train or bus to Aberystwyth


----------

